
India Initiates WTO Complaint Against U.S. Over H-1Bs - griff1986
http://cis.org/cadman/india-initiates-dispute-against-us-world-trade-organization
======
bladerunner82
Nothing at all wrong with putting foreign workers on a lesser footing. This is
America, they are Indians. They should bloody well be grateful to even be let
in the country, especially what with Disney and now IBM and others.

There is ZERO shortage of qualified American workers. It's a bunk chestnut
always trotted out by companies looking for slave --, er, low wage IT workers
to replace the Americans to whom they sadly have zero allegiance. Microsoft is
chief among these companies. They are several other large IT concerns
perpetually lobby to allow more and more foreigners to enter to take American
jobs. Disney is but the latest scam in this vein. As an aside, I would have
NOT trained my replacement. I would have walked out the door. I have for the
last almost 10 years worked for non-profits to avoid this very thing. I'm in
IT, but I love it and I don't want to risk my job to foreigners because the
for-profits are always looking at ways to screw over people because the
shareholders demand more and more money.

Hint: the second you go public is the second you lost control of your company.
There is not enough money in the world to get me to go through that. I
survived UUNET being eaten by WorldCom, subsequent buyout by MCI, buyout by
Verizon Business, and then the next company I ended up with was also bought
out by Verizon Business. I said screw it and went non-profit. I make less, but
I'm not worried about losing my job to a foreigner who has no stake in my
community and is only here for the dollars.

